# النقد النصى بين الكتاب المقدس والقران ... الجزء الثانى



## apostle.paul (11 أبريل 2014)

*كنا قد تكلمنا فى هذا الموضوع عن ان النص القرانى مضطرب نصيا لا يمكن الوصول لنص محدد وواضح له نقول ان هذا ما كتبه الكاتب الاصلى فهو نص غالبا كان بيقرا باوجه عدة ومختلفة ويستحيل معرفة القراءة الاصلية التى نشا عنها كل هذا الخضم من القراءات فيما بعد على السنة القراء 

بعكس تماما اى عمل ادبى طبيعى ومنه الكتاب المقدس الذى من المؤكد ان الكاتب كتب الكتاب رواية واحدة وطريقة واحدة والوصول لشكله الاول سينتج عنه شكل واحد ووحيد للنص وليس هذا التخبط 

حينما بدانا فى الشرق دراسات نقدية للقران تخص مخطوطاته لنثبت للمسلم المسكين ان لا يوجد هناك اى عمل ادبى لم تشهد مخطوطات فسادا بدأ بعض النوع من التوتر فى الاوساط الاسلامية 


واتجه المسلمين لخيرة قومهم لكى يسالوهم 

فما كان منهم سوى الهروب والتبرير بامور غير عقلانية

لم تخرج الاجابات عن الاتى 

1- توب يا اخى وارجع لربك دول كفرة اما احنا فزى الفل وعشة على عشة

2- يا ابنى لو حرقنا كل نسخ المصاحف هجبلك عيل فى الحضانة حافظه اما هؤلاء القوم يعتمدون فى حفظ كتابهم المحرف على المخطوطات 

3- يا مسلم كتابنا متواتر اما النصارى فكاتبهم مجهول الهوية والمصدر 

فى المشاركات التالية ساكتب تلخصيا لهذة الاجابات المختصرة 


تابعوا معى ولا تكتب اى شئ الى النهاية 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أبريل 2014)

*بعض المسلمين
يحاولون ان يقنعوا المسلمين المساكين
بان المصحف لا قيمة له فى حفظ النص القرانى*

*ولهؤلاء  نقول لهم 
اشترط علمائكم انتوا ان قرانية القراءة يشترط لقبولها صحة سندها وموافقتها لرسم المصحف فلو كان صحة سند القراءة وحده كافى للاقرار بقرانية القراءة _ على حد تعبيرهم _ دون اعطاء ادنى قيمة للمصحف المكتوب فلماذا اشترطوا موافقتها لرسم المصحف

اسال يا مسلم  الذين خدوعك فلن تجد عندهم اجابة وستجده مجبرا  ان يعترف باهمية المكتوب فى حفظ النص القرانى 

يؤيد ذلك قول (ابن الجزري) "إن التواتر إذا ثبت لا يحتاج فيه إلى الركنين الأخيرين من الرسم وغيره"[1] **

ثانيا ائمتكم وعلمائكم رفضوا قراءات متواترة والسبب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انها خالفت رسم المصحف 
**·       مثل انكار (مكي) لقراءة (ابي عمرو) لمخالفتها المصحف [1]*
·    *مثله انكار (الذهلي) لرواية (رويس عن يعقوب) لمخالفتها المصحف فقال "**ما زاد رويس فيقبح*"[2]​*
فان كان شرط تواتر القراءة كافى تماما لاقرار اصولية القراءة فلماذا رفض البعض قراءات متواترة بسبب مخالفتها للرسم ان كان المصحف وما هو مكتوب لا يهم فى تاريخ انتقال النص وحفظه *

*ثالثا القراءات القرانية اصلا غير متواترة *

*فكان المسلمين الاوائل يكتفون بالبحث فى صحة السند لاثبات القراءة ولا يبحثون فى تواترها **ولو اشترطنا التواتر لكل حرف ممكن نرفش كثير من القراءات*
*وقد شرط بعض                              المتأخرين التواتر في هذا الركن ، ولم يكتف بصحة السند                              . وزعم أن القرآن لا يثبت إلا بالتواتر ، وأن ما جاء                              مجيء الآحاد لا يثبت به قرآن ، وهذا مما لا يخفى ما                              فيه ، فإن التواتر إذا ثبت لا يحتاج فيه إلى الركنين                              الأخيرين من الرسم وغيره ، إذا ما ثبت من أحرف الخلاف                              متواتراً عن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم وجب                              قبوله وقطع بكونه قرآناً ، سواء وافق الرسم أم خالفه ،                              وإذا اشترطنا التواتر في كل حرف من حروف الخلاف انتفى                              كثير من أحرف الخلاف الثابت عن هؤلاء الأئمة السبعة                              وغيرهم*

*راجع هنا*

*هل تعلم يا صديقى المسلم المسكين ان القراءات منقولة بسند احاد الا القليل منها واول شروط التواتر هو نقل الجمع عن الجمع 

فاى تواتر يا قوم  ؟

هل تعلم يا صديقى المسكين  ان حتى بتعبيركم متواتر لا يعنى انه يحفظ النص الاصلى 

فلا علاقة بحفظ النص الاصلى وتواتر نصوص خاطئة فهناك نصوص تواترت عند القراء ورفضها البعض بان يقروا بقرانيتها

**وكان الإمام أبو القاسم الشاطبي رحمه الله يقرأ بمدّين طولي لورش وحمزة ووسطي                              لمن بقي ، وعن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل أنه كره قراءة حمزة                              لما فيها من طول المد وغيره ، وقال : لا يعجبني ، ولو                              كانت متواترة لما كرهها 

فكيف يرفض ما هو متواتر ولم يعجبه وما علاقة تواتر اى قراءة بانها تحفظ النص الاصلى ؟؟؟؟

وفخر الرازى كان اكثر جراءة  ليعترف بان ليس كل القرات متواتر بل بعضه نقل بالاحاد لكن يطمئن نفسه بان ذلك لا يقطع بالطعن فهي كليا وما يهمنى هو اعترافه باحادية سند بعض اجزاءه وانه لا يرتقى لوصفه بالمتواتر

**هذه القراءات المشهورة إما أن                              تكون منقولة بالنقل المتواتر أو لا تكون ، فإن كان                              الأوّل فحينئذ قد ثبت بالنقل المتواتر أن الله قد خيّر                              المكلفين بين هذه القراءات وسوّى بينها في الجواز ،                              وإن كان كذلك كان ترجيح بعضها على البعض واقعاً على                              خلاف الحكم الثابت بالتواتر ، فوجب أن يكون الذاهبون                              إلى ترجيح البعض على البعض مستوجبين للتفسيق إن لم                              يلزمهم التكفير ، لكنّا نرى أن كل واحد من هؤلاء                              القرّاء يختصّ بنوع معين من القراءة ، ويحمل الناس                              عليها ويمنعهم عن غيرها ، فوجب أن يلزم من حقّهم ما                              ذكرنا ، وأماّ إن قلنا : إنّ هذه القراءات ما ثبتت                              بالتواتر ، بل بطريق الآحاد ، فحينئذ يخرج القرآن عن                              كونه مفيداً للجزم والقطع واليقين ، وذلك باطل                              بالإجماع ، ولقائل أن يجيب عنه فيقول : بعضها متواتر ،                              ولا خلاف بين الأمّة فيه ، وفي تجويز القراءة بكل                              واحدة منها ، وبعضها من باب الآحاد ، وكون بعض                              القراءات من باب الآحاد لا يقتضي خروج القرآن بكليّته                              عن كونه قطعياّ والله أعلم*

*راجع هنا*

*وهو نفسه كلام القسطلانى*
*
قال القسطلاني في اللطائف: وها (يعني اشتراط التواتر) بالنظر لمجموع  القرآن. وإلا فلو اشترطنا التواتر في كل فرد فرد من أحرف الخلاف انتفى كثير  من القراءات الثابتة عن هؤلاء الأئمة السبعة وغيرهم. كذا في اللطائف  للقسطلانيّ.*

*راجع هنا*

*والشوكانى قال انه بالاجماع لا يمكن الجزم بتواتر كل حرف من احرف القراءات السبعة
وقال الشوكانى فى نيل الأوطار "ج 2  ص 245) : إذا تقرر لك إجماع أئمة السلف والخلف على عدم تواتر كل حرف من  حروف القراءات السبع ، وعلى أنه لا فرق بينها وبين غيرها إذا وافق وجها  عربيا وصح إسناده ، ووافق الرسم ولو احتمالا بما نقلناه عن أئمة القراءتبين  لك صحة القراءة فى الصلاة بكل قراءة متصفة بتلك الصفة سواء كانت من قراءة  الصحابة المذكورين فى الحديث أو من قراءة غيرهم ، ثم ذكر الشوكانى مخالفة  النويرى لهذا الرأى ورد عليه .*

*راجع هنا

وايضا فى نفس المرجع يقر لجهل مسلمى اليوم
 اللى فيهم بعض العامة الذين يخالفون اهل العلم ينسبون الاختلافات الموجودة الان الى الاحرف التى قال محمد عنها ان القران انزل عليها 

ودا ردا على بعض قليلى العلم الذين يسالون على اختلافات القراءات فينسبوها لحديث الاحرف مجهول الهوية وسبب مشاكل تاريخ القران كله

*
*ثم ذكر قول أبى شامة عن ظن البعض  أن القراءات السبع الموجودة الآن هى التى أريدت فى الحديث "أنزل القران على  سبعة أحرف " وهو خلاف إجماع أهل العلم قاطبة ، وإنما يظن ذلك بعض أهل  الجهل .

نصيحة اخوية متحاولش تتطبق التواتر على كل القران علشان هتلاقى كتير منه فى عداد اللاقران*

*يتبع .............*

[FONT=&quot][1]​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1[FONT=&quot]الكشف 1 \ 100[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot]الكامل ق 172 \ أ[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot]الإتقان ج1ص75 ط المنيرية[/FONT]​ 

​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 أبريل 2014)

للمتابعة

هذه المشاركة لكي أتابع الموضوع بشكل دوري وأحذف أي مشاركة من أي عضو (حتى مشاركتي هذه سأحذفها فيما بعد) حتى يقول صاحب الموضوع أنه إنتهى من طرح موضوعه ليستثني لكل التعليق عليه والمناقشة إذا أرادوا...

موضوع موفق عزيزي..


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أبريل 2014)

*يمكن تلخيص ما سبق فى النقط الاتية التى تتدخل فى نطاق الحقائق غير قابلة النقاش

يحاول بعض المسلمين  ان يوجهوا دفة سيل الاسئلة عن مخالفة اقدم نص وجد للنص القرانى سابق فى تاريخه عن النص العثمانى للنص المشهور بينهم اليوم ببعض المحاولات الساذجة 
منها 

1- كتابنا منقول بالتواتر يا نصارى

وقد اثبتنا على اجماع الامة بعدم تواتر كل القران وان اشتراط التواتر سيفقد كثيرا منه لانه لن ينطبق عليه

2- عدم اهمية المكتوب فى حفظ النص القرانى 

وقد اثبتنا ان شرط موافقة رسم المصحف شرط اساسى لاقرار قرانية القراءة وليس كما يحاول بعض المسلمين ان يوهموا المساكين بعدم اهمية المكتوب

**كل ما صح سنده واستقام وجهه فى العربية ووافق خط المصحف الإمام فهو من السبعة المنصوصة، ومتى فُقد شرط من الثلاثة فهو من الشاذ " الكواشى "


3- التواتر لا يعنى حفظ النص الاصلى فائمة المسلمين نفسهم انتقدوا قراءات قيل عنها متواتر وبالرغم من هذا انكروها ولم يقروا بصحتها 


4- لا يمكن تتبع النص من بداية القراء السبعة الى محمد فطريق انتقال النص قبل القراء فيه نظر 

** وذكر أن القراءات السبع متواترة عن الأئمة ، أما تواترها عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ففيه نظر " الزركشى "

4- لا احد يعرف من الذى قنن هذة القراءات السبعة ورفض الباقى فلا يوجد اثر ولا سند يحدد عدد القراءات الصحيحة وهو عمل المتأخرين

**التمسك بقراءة سبعة من القراء دون  غيرهم ليس فيه أثر ولا سنة، وإنما هو من جمع بعض المتأخرين فانتشر، وأوهم  أنه لا يجوز الزيادة على ذلك ، وذلك لم يقل به أحد " القراب فى الشافى " 

 فيمكن ان يكون هناك قراءات اخرى لم يعد لها وجود


5- لا يمكن ومن المحال ومن عاشر المستحيلات معرفة شكل النص القرانى قبل توحيده فى زمن عثمان وما اكتشف فى زمنه يرجع لما قبل زمن نص عثمان يثبت ان مصاحف الصحابة واختلافاتها المدوية اصبحت تاريخا محققا وواقع 

6- لا علاقة بمجهولية كاتب كتاب او معرفته بثبوت نصه وثباته فى انتقاله او موثوقيته فنحن نبحث فى نص اى عمل ادبى ايا كان كاتبه 

7- بالنسبة لمقياس العلوم النقدية القران كتاب مجهولة الهوية من حيث النقد الاعلى فى البحث عن كاتبه فهو مجمع من عشرات الرواة لا نعرفهم ولا نعرف كيفية تجميعه ولا نعرف اى شئ سوى روايات متضاربة عن تاريخ تكوينه الاول 



فى النهاية يا مسلمين اعترفوا بالواقع كفا كذبا
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أبريل 2014)

*مقارنة بسيطة بين حال القران وتاريخه وبين موثوقية نص الكتاب المقدس

1- نص الكتاب تم توحيده بعد قرون من انتقاله بحرية كاملة حوالى 8 قرون فى حالة العهد الجديد و 1500 سنة من بداية النشاط الماسورى فى اسرائيل 

وهذا يعطينا شكل النص فى كل مرحلة من مراحل انتقاله دون تقيد على انتقاله او توحيد نصه 

2- النص انتقل عبر تقاليد مختلفة ولكل منها طابع مميز 
فى حالة العهد الجديد تقليد سكندرى غربى بيزنطى
وفى العهد القديم فلسطينى سكندرى سامرى 

كل هذة انواع النصوص لنص الكتاب المقدس اعطت موثوقية تامة لما هو متفق وهو الغالبية الاعظم من نص الكتاب لان لا يمكن ان تتفق كل النصوص على حفظ قراءة الا وكانت اتت من اقدم صورة للنص 

3- الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب له شكل واحد وليس عدة احرف او قراءات فناتج النقد النصى سيخرج لنا شكل للنص هو اقرب للاصل ولا غيره اما القران فلا يمكن فعل ذلك ويكون المسلم فى اريحية لانه سيسقط الالاف من القراءات التى يؤمن بوحيها 

4- الكتاب المقدس بجانب انه حفظ فى عدة تقاليد هو حفظ فى عدة لغات قديمة بجانب لغته الاصلية وان كان قيمتهم محدودة فى استعادة النص الا انهم يعطوا موثوقية اكثر وخلفية اعمق لتاريخ انتقال النص 

5- نصوص الكتاب ايضا متواترة فالنص السكندرى متواتر الى يومنا هذا فى كنيسة اسكندرية وتحفظ قرائته والنص البيزنطى بعد توحيده يوجد الالاف من المخطوطات تحفظه بدون اختلافات وايضا النص الماسورى والنص السبعينى فكل نص على حدة هو متواتر 

كلا القران والكتاب حدث فساد فى مخطوطاتهم اثنال انتقال النص وهذا امر طبيعى جدا لكن الفرق الجوهرى هو ان توحيد النص القرانى فى زمن مبكر بعد سنين قليلة جدا من محاوله تجميعه قضى على اعطاء اى حرية فى انتقاله والحكم عليه بحيادية فافقدت موثوقيته التاريخية بعكس الكتاب الذى انتقل بكامل حريته ولم يكن هناك قيد على انتقاله قبل اقرار النص البيزنطى كنص قياسى من حوالى القرن الثامن 

فى كلام كتير عايزين نقوله وندخل للعمق بس الاقى مسلم واحد فاهم ويعرف يحاورنى بعلم واكاديمية فالى الان لم يوجد شرقى واحد يدين بدين العرب يفقه شئ فى العلوم النقدية كلهم سطحيين ومراهقين فكريا  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أبريل 2014)

*الموضوع مسمع جامد اوى

دا لسه التقيل جاى ورا هما لسه شافوا باقى المفاجات السارة 

المهم ان فى واحد سلفى كاتب 
*


> *هناك فرق بين القرآن الكريم وبين القراءات
> هذا اول ما يجب ان يعرفه جهال النصارى قبل ان يكتبوا كلمات تافهة تحمل  عنوان المقارنة بين النقد القران الكريم وبين كتابهم المقدس من حيث النقد  النصي*


* 
طالما قولت كلمات تافهه يبقى عرفت قيمتها

اولا مفيش حاجة اسمها نقد نصى لقرانا ولكتابكوا فدا ان يدل فليدل على انك جاهل لان اليات النقد النصى واحدة باختلاف الوثيقة المتعامل معها

اما اول شئ الذى تقول لابد ان اعرفه ان القران شئ والقراءات شئ اخر لكى تهرب من مصيبة ان القراءات غير متواترة بل نقلت احاد فما انت قولته هو رائ الامام الزركشى انه قال ان القران والقراءات حقيقتان متغايرتان 

فذهبوا ان اثبات تواتر القراءات لا يلزم لاثبات تواتر القران نفسه


زى ما قال الزرقانى فى مناهل العرفان
**
فإن القول بعدم تواتر                              القراءات السبع لا يستلزم القول بعدم تواتر القرآن كيف                              وهناك فرق بين القرآن والقراءات السبع بحيث يصح أن                              يكون القرآن متواترا في غير القراءات السبع أو في                              القدر الذي اتفق عليه القراء جميعا أو في القدر الذي                              اتفق عدد يؤمن تواطؤهم على الكذب قراء كانوا أو غير                              قراء بينما تكون القراءات السبع غير متواترة وذلك في                              القدر الذي اختلف فيه القراء ولم يجتمع على روايته عدد                              يؤمن تواطؤهم على الكذب في كل طبقة وإن كان احتمالا                              ينفيه الواقع كما هو التحقيق الآتي


لكن السؤال هل رائ الزركشى هو قول فصل لا يرد وكانه اصبح واقع مسلم به ان القراءات والقران حقيقتان متغايرتان 

لكن الحقيقة التى يتجاهلها هذا المراهق ان الصراع بين كلام الزركشى ورفض كلامه هو قائم الى يومنا هذا فهناك من وافقوه الرائ وهناك من رفضه

اقرا
**ولكني أرى ان «الزركشي» مع جلالة قدره، قد جانبه الصواب في ذلك وأرى ان كلا من «القرآن، والقراءات» حقيقتان بمعنى واحد.
يتضح ذلك بجلاء من تعريف كل منهما، ومن الأحاديث الصحيحة الواردة في نزول القراءات.
فسبق ان قلنا: ان القرآن مصدر مرادف للقراءة الخ.
_________
**اذا فهما حقيقيان بمعنى واحد.
وقال  صلّى الله عليه وسلم فيما يرويه «عبد الرحمن بن ابي ليلى» ت 83 هـ عن  «أبيّ بن كعب» ت 20 هـ: ان النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلم كان عند «أضاة بنى  غفار» (1) فأتاه «جبريل» عليه السلام فقال: «ان الله يأمرك ان تقرئ امتك  القرآن على حرفين، فقال: اسأل الله معافاته ومغفرته، وان أمتي لا تطيق ذلك،  ثم أتاه الثانية فقال «ان الله يأمرك ان تقرئ امتك القرآن على حرفين،  فقال: اسأل الله معافاته ومغفرته، وان أمتي لا تطيق ذلك.
ثم جاء الثالثة فقال: ان الله يأمرك ان تقرئ امتك القرآن على ثلاثة احرف، فقال: اسأل الله معافاته ومغفرته، وان أمتي لا تطيق ذلك.
ثم جاء الرابعة قال: ان الله يأمرك ان تقرئ امتك القرآن على سبعة
احرف، فأيما حرف قرءوا عليه فقد اصابوا» أهـ (2)
الى  غير ذلك من الأحاديث الصحيحة التي سيأتي ذكرها، وكلها تدل دلالة واضحة على  أنه لا فرق بين كل من «القرآن، والقراءات»، اذ كل منهما الوحي المنزل على  نبينا «محمد» صلّى الله عليه وسلم.*


*رابط الكتاب*


*لسه هنتكلم بقة عن ازاى صنعاء غيرت نظرتنا خالص لموضوع القراءات دا

احنا لسه بنقول يا هادى

كتاب معقد تاريخيا وملوش شكل 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أبريل 2014)

*اعجاز القراءات القرانية صبرى الاشوح صفحة 14

*










*ماااااااااساااااااااااااه
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أبريل 2014)

*كتاب كلمة الحق لاحمد شاكر

شرط اقرار القراءة هو صحة سندها وموافقتها لرسم المصحف ولا يشترط تواتر القراءة 

**





بصخوص قضية ان القراءات السبعة بكل اختلافاتها متواترة ؟

دى نصباية يا مسلمين وشائعة لبعض المتأخرين







نفس الكتاب نقل كلام ابو شامة بما يفيد ان مش علشان القراءة منسوبة لواحد من السبعة نقول عليها صحيحة لا فيها الصحيح وفيها الشاذ

ماساة






الراجل البركة دا بيكمل وبيقول ان القددماء كانوا بينتقدوا القراءات السبعة بل كانوا يخطئوا بعض حروفها فازاى ينتقدوها ان كانت متواترة 

ماساة






وبعدين ذكر عشرات الامثلة من انتقاد ائمة المسلمين لقراءات يقول عنها المساكين المضحوك عليهم بانها متواترة


**عزيزى المسلم مسمعش حد يقولى اى قراءة متواترة الكلام دا فنيتو خلص خلاص كان زمان 

محدش يقولى المكتوب ملوش قيمة فى حفظ النص لانه هو الاساس اصلا فحتى لو القراءة صحيحة السند ولا توافق رسم المصحف تحسب شاذة 


*​


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أبريل 2014)

*هل يقدر مسلم واحد يقول ان مخطوطات القران محصلش فيها corruption الدليل الىل معانا بيقول حصل

لو اعتبرت ان ال corruption تحريف الف الف مبروك قرانك محرف يا مسلم

طيب ولو مش تحريف يبقى انت مصاب بانفصام فى الشخصية عايز تقنع الناس ان اى قراءة فى مخطوطات اى عمل ادبى قديم مخالفة للنص المشهور هو تحريف بس عندنا احنا تنزيل من رب العالمين 

التقيل جاى ورا متستعجلوش  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أبريل 2014)

*تم ارسالة رسالة للمدعو ابو عمر الباحث هل يقدر ان يدخل الى معترك العلم النقدى ويتركه من كتب التراث العقيمة

منتظرين الرد او الهروب 

الرسالة
*

*Conversation started today*
*7:10pm*
*John Khalid**عزيزى  معك apostle.paul من منتدى الكنيسة 
ايه رائيك  نتحاور فى تاريخ  تكوين نص القران وشكل النص المؤلف فى البداية فى ضوء اكتشافات صنعاء  وروايات معاجم القراءات اللى جمعت روايات مخالفة للصحابة عن النص المشهور  بين ايديكم الان واصبحت بفضل صنعاء واقعا وتاريخا
عايزك تراجع المواضيع دى قبل ما تاخد القرار 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=249198
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=249358
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220758
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=247929
وفى مواضيع تانية نشرتها بس مش على العام هنسبها مفاجات سارة علشان منحرقهاش
* ملاحظة انت مش بتتكلم مع طفل انا درست قرانك حرف حرف تاريخا ونصا ونقدا
*ملاحظة تانية الرسالة مصورة فانت ليس امامك سوى الرد او الهروب مفيش اختيار ثالث 
منتظر ردك او هروبك
*






*



*​*نحن فى الانتظار 
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 أبريل 2014)

لن يقبل!!!!


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أبريل 2014)

*عادى ميقبلش هو حر مش هنغصبه على حاجة دا اقتراح وهو عليه القبول او الهروب 
*


----------



## end (25 أبريل 2014)

100 %


----------



## gentel (27 أبريل 2014)

صاروخ أرض جو


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أبريل 2014)

*جدير بالذكر ان المسمى ابو عمر الباحث مسح كل ردودى عليه فى صفحته ولم يرد على من يومها فى حين ان اخر بوسته منزله كان من 55 ثانية

فهل نعتبر هذا ردا ام ننتظر ؟ 
*


----------



## divine logos (26 مايو 2014)

* الاحرف السبعة مشكلة مشاكل تاريخ القران لى اسئلة بسيطة عرضها مناع  القطان فى كتابه عن الاحرف السبعة وعبد الصبور شاهين فى كتابه عن تاريخ  القران بخصوص الاحرف السبعة كبداية وبعدين هنربط هذة الروايات بمصاحف  الصحابة ونحاول نوصل لبلورة تاريخ محدد لتكوين النص القرانى الاولى .....  اولا حديث هشام بن حكيم لما اختلف فى قراءة نص قرانى وتحاججوا على صحة كل  قراءة وسمعها نبى الاسلام وصدق على كلا الروايتين وقال جملته الشهيرة "  هكذا انزلت " واضح من الحديث نفسه انهم لم يسمعوا من قبل بشئ اسمه " الاحرف  السبعة " وهذة الرخصة لم تكن معروقة من قبل " اقرؤوا ما تيسر منه " .....  وسؤالى الاول البسيط علشان نتتبع مفهوم الاحرف من بدايته وعلاقته بنص  القران .... هل هذة الرخصة اعطيت للمسلمين فى العهد المكى ام المدنى ؟؟؟؟؟  دا اول سؤال ..... السؤال الثانى هل الاحرف السبعة اقراءا من النبى ام  اقرارا منه على اختلافات القراء بمعنى هل كل القراءات التى قرءوا بها  سمعوها من النبى ام حينما سمع النبى اختلافاتهم صدق عليها واعطاهم الرخصة  لكى يقروا ما تيسر منه .... لكى نصل لاصل الاحرف ونتكلم عن ماهيتها محتاج  اجابة عن السؤالين مبدئيا متى كانت هذة الرخصة وهل كانت الاحرف انزالا ام  اقرارا لما قرؤه*

*
*
*

*
*أحمد سبيع **أولاً الأحرف السبعة ليست مشكلة إلا على غير الدارس.

ثانياً إجابة عن أسئلتك:
1- الأحرف السبعة متلازمة مع بداية نزول القرآن.
2-  الأحرف إنزالاً، لأن النبي قال هكذا أنزلت، وقال أنزل القرآن على سبعة،  وقال أقرأني جبريل على حرف، فلم أزل أستزيده ويزيدني حتى انتهى إلى سبعة،  فكلها تدل على أنها نزلت من السماء.*

*
*

*John Khalid **كويس  سيداتك بتقول ان الاحرف السبعة ليست مشكلة الا على غير الدارس فى حين قال  ابن سعدان النحوى المقرء " فى كتاب بغية الوعاة فى طبقات اللغويين والنحاة  للسيوطى " قال ان معنى قوله " انزل القران على سبعة أحرف " مشكل لا يدرى  معناه فواضح ان ابن سعدان مش دارس ... وعبد الصبور شاهين فى كتابه تاريخ  القران قال ان مشكلة القراءات بعامة والشاذة خاصة هى دون شك اثر من اثار  تلك الرخصة التى منحها رسول الله من اجل التخفيف على امته وليس ممكن ان  تفهم المشكلة دون التعرض لتفسير القول فى منشئها فكون حديث الاحرف لا يسبب  مشكلة دا كلما مراهقة ملوش علاقة بتصريح علماء القران اللى ادركوا مشكلة  الحديث ..... النقطة الاولى ... عبد الصبور شاهين فى كتابه تاريخ القران  صفحة 64 قال بالحرف " واولى هذة الملاحظات ان منطوق هذة الاحاديث ومفهومها  يدلان على ان زمن التصريح بقراءة القران على سبعة أحرف لم يكن خلال الفترة  المكية انما كان خلال الفترة المدنية وذكر اسباب ذلك من منطوق الحديث  والسؤال الان هل هذا التصريح يسرى على ما انزل على النبى فى الفترة المكية  ام هذة الرخصة منحت للمسلمين فقط حينما تحاججوا للنبى فى اختلافاتهم ؟؟؟؟؟  ........ ثانيا فى حديث صحيح اخرجه مسلم والترمذى والنسائى وغيرهم قال "  اتاه وقال ان الله يأمرك ان تقرا امتك القران على حرف فقال اسأل الله  معافاته معغفرته وان امتى لا تطيق ذلك " ويكمل الحديث انه اتاه ثانية  وزودها لحرفين وبعدين يقول نفس الكلام دا ويجيله تالت يزودها لغاية ما  وصلوا لسبعة احرف وختم ب " واى حرف قرؤا عليه فقد اصابوا " .............  هنا الحديث دا وصلنا معلومة غير اللى الاستاذ احمد بيقوله ان الحرف اكتسب  صفة القراءة وليس التنزيل فامر جبريل من الله للنبى فى البداية ان تقرا  امته القران على حرف وحينها تتدخل رسول الاسلام بان يشفع عنهم يكى يخفف  الله عن الامة " ولا اعرف ما التخفيف فى الاحرف " .... فهل الاحرف هى اصلا  تنزيل ومكتوبة فى لوح محفوظ ام ان الله امر فى البداية ان يقرا القران على  حرف ولولا شفاعة محمد لما قال " اقرؤه على سبعة احرف " .... هل الاحرف  قراءة ام تنزيل يا احمد ؟؟؟؟؟*

*
*

*John Khalid **


*


* 

*

*أحمد سبيع **نقول وبالله التوفيق:
1-  لم تذكر اعتراضاتك على النقطة الأولى فقط ذكرت كلام عبد الصبور شاهين،  بدون أدلة أو براهين وبالتالي يضرب به عرض الحائط إلى حين إيراد الدليل،  فيخضع للمناقشة.
2-  الأحرف تنزيل، والحديث الذي ذكرته لا يقول غير ذلك، جبريل أتى النبي وقال  إن الله يأمرك أن تقرأ على حرف ثم استزاد النبي حتى وصلت سبعة أحرف، فأي  حرف قرأوا عليه فقد أصابوا.
نعم أي حرف قرأوا عليه من الأحرف السبعة فقد أصابوا، هذا الكلام ليس فيه ما يعارض كلامي.
و  قلت لك سابقاً: النبي قال هكذا أنزلت، وقال أنزل القرآن على سبعة، وقال  أقرأني جبريل على حرف، فلم أزل أستزيده ويزيدني حتى انتهى إلى سبعة، فكلها  تدل على أنها نزلت من السماء.*

*John Khalid **مانت  عارف كويس اننا منبتكلمش غير بالمراجع وبس دليل عبد الصبور شاهين من منطوق  الحديث ان هذة الرخصة كانت فى الفترة المدنية وليس المكية ... يتبع*
*


*


* 

*

*John Khalid **النقطة  الثانية لا يلتفت الاخ احمد فى الخلاف بين روايات الاحرف السبعة فاختار نص  " انزلت " وترك الاخرى لانها لا ترضيه او توقعه فى مشاكل .... واضح من  الحديث اللى انا سوقته ليكوا ان منشا الرخصة لم يكن بأمر الهى ولم يكن  تنزيلا بل كان للتيسير على الامة كما قال رسول الاسلام لجبريل وهذا الطلب  تم فى " احجار المراء واضافة بنى غفار " وكلاهما فى المدينة فهذا الطلب  المقدم من رسول الاسلام لجبريل كان فى العهد المدنى وقال ان امته لا تستطيع  " معنى ذلك ان القران فى صورته الاولى او بمعنى اصح ما نزل منه بلغتكم  اصبح عسير على المسلمين لما دخل الاسلام ناس جديدة وطلب من جبريل رخصة لكى  ييسر على الناس ومر العهد المكى كله وجزء من المدنى ولم يحدث اختلافات بين  القراء فى القران .... فان كانت ارادة الله ان ينزل القران على سبعة ويكسب  الاحرف صفة التنزيل كان انزله من البداية على سبعة احرف ولم يترك الامر  لطلب النبى منه حينما رائ ان امته لا تستطيع او لا تطيق ......... فهل حديث  " امر جبريل محمد ان تقرا امته القران على حرف " لا يقدم دليلا ان السبعة  احرف كانت الحجة لتبرير اختلافات القراء وتركهم ان يقرؤوا كما تيسر لهم  ؟؟؟؟؟ فواضح ان هذة الحجة كانت السبيل الوحيد للهروب من اختلافات القراء  وفشل النبى فى تفضيل قراءة على اخره فكانت الحجة اقرؤوا اى حاجة .... مش  هقف كتير عند النقطة دى علشان ننتقل للنقطة التانية الاهم*

* 

*

*John Khalid **بليل نكمل علشان نبتدى النقطة التانية فى مناقشة الاحرف الطريق لسه طويل*


*

*

*أحمد سبيع **الرد على كلامك:
1- بخصوص النقطة الأولى التي هي هل كان القرآن على سبعة أحرف في مكة أم بعد الهجرة؟
عموم  الحديث الذي يقول "أنزل القرآن على سبعة أحرف" يدل على أن كل القرآن أنزل  على سبعة أحرف، وإذا انتقلنا إلى الرأي الآخر الذي يتبناه عدد من العلماء  والباحثين مثل د. عبد الصبور شاهين وهو أن بداية الترخيص في الأحرف السبعة  كانت في المدينة، فلا مشكلة، فعلى الرأيين أن الأحرف السبعة تنزيل، سواء  كانت نزلت في مكة أول ما نزلت، أو نزلت في المدينة أول ما نزلت.
2- أنت تقول: لا يلتفت الأخ أحمد إلى الخلاف بين الأحرف السبعة.
وهذا كلام ساذج جداً، كيف لا ألتفت إليه، وأنا في المنشور الذي نتناقش حوله تكلمت وقلت بينها اختلافات وكلها وحي من السماء.
فهل أنت تناقش نفسك وتنسب لي كلاماً لم أقله؟! أم تناقش كلامي الذي قلته بالفعل؟!
ثم  تقول: "واضح من الحديث اللى انا سوقته ليكوا ان منشا الرخصة لم يكن بأمر  الهى ولم يكن تنزيلا بل كان للتيسير على الامة كما قال رسول الاسلام لجبريل  وهذا الطلب تم فى " احجار المراء واضافة بنى غفار " وكلاهما فى المدينة  فهذا الطلب المقدم من رسول الاسلام لجبريل كان فى العهد المدنى وقال ان  امته لا تستطيع"
ألا  يمكن أن يكون تنزيلاً ويكون في نفس الوقت للتيسير على الأمة، ألا تعلم أن  الله عز وجل يقول: وَلَقَدْ يَسَّرْنَا الْقُرْآن لِلذِّكْرِ.
ومن تيسير الله للقرآن أن جعله على سبعة أحرف.

وأنت بنفسك تقول:
"لما  دخل الاسلام ناس جديدة وطلب من جبريل رخصة لكى ييسر على الناس ومر العهد  المكى كله وجزء من المدنى ولم يحدث اختلافات بين القراء فى القران"
الرسول  طلب من جبريل ذلك، وجبريل أقرأه القرآن على سبعة أحرف، وأنت تتصور أن  تلبية طلب الرسول لا يمكن أن تكون وحياً، ما هذا العبث؟!!
بل إن الصلاة نفسها خفضت من 50 صلاة إلى 5 صلوات فقط، بناء على طلب من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تيسيراً على الأمة.
ثم تقول:
"فان  كانت ارادة الله ان ينزل القران على سبعة ويكسب الاحرف صفة التنزيل كان  انزله من البداية على سبعة احرف ولم يترك الامر لطلب النبى منه حينما رائ  ان امته لا تستطيع او لا تطيق"
ما هذا التفكير البدائي الذي تطرحه؟!
أولاً  كون القرآن نزل من البداية على حرف واحد فليس محل إجماع حتى تذكره وكأنه  أمر منهي، هذه هي النقطة الأولى التي طرحتها أنت وأجبت عليك الآن فيها.
ثانياً  الحرف يكسب صفة التنزيل بمجرد نزوله، سواء نزل في مكة أو نزل في المدينة،  أم تظن أن ما نزل في المدينة أقل درجة مما نزل في مكة؟! عجيب!!

تقول:
"هل  حديث " امر جبريل محمد ان تقرا امته القران على حرف " لا يقدم دليلا ان  السبعة احرف كانت الحجة لتبرير اختلافات القراء وتركهم ان يقرؤوا كما تيسر  لهم ؟؟؟؟؟ فواضح ان هذة الحجة كانت السبيل الوحيد للهروب من اختلافات  القراء وفشل النبى فى تفضيل قراءة على اخره فكانت الحجة اقرؤوا اى حاجة"
الآن ترفض حديث أنزل القرآن على سبعة، وترفض حديث هشام بن حكيم الذي فيه التصريح بكون الأحرف السبعة وحي من الله عز وجل!!
لهذا  أنا قلت هذه الأدلة صارمة وقاطعة وفاصلة تنهي المسألة تماماً، وأنتم لا  تستطيعون الرد عليها إلا بإنكارها بغير دليل كما فعلتَ أنت الآن!
فإنكارك لهذه الأحاديث هو السبيل الوحيد للهرب!
وستظل هذه الأحاديث هي أقوى الحجج التي تفسد تلبيساتكم.

هات ما عندك لننسفه بفضل الله.*

*John Khalid **احمد  سبيع مقراش حاجة فى حياته بيتكلم ودى ودا الفرق بينى وبينك انا بتكلم  باسلوب نقدى وبقدم دليلى وانت عايز تبرر مصايب .... ازاى تابعوا معايا ...  الاخ احمد مش عارف يهرب من المصايب المتتابعة فبيهون المسئلة ويقول ايه  يعنى الرخصة دى جت فى العهد المدنى المهم القران كله نزل على سبعة احرف  .... وسؤالنا ليك وما هو حال القران الذى انزل قبل هذة الرخصة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل  انزل على سبعة احرف ايضا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما مصير النصوص القرانية التى الفها رسول  الاسلام فى العهد المكى وبدايات المدنى من هذة الرخصة ؟؟؟ ثانيا السؤال  المنطقى اللى هرب منه كافة علماء المسلمين يعنى ايه القران انزل على سبعة  احرف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ دا بعيد عن مفهوم الحرف اللى لسه هنتكلم عنه وكمية التضارب  اللى لاحق تفسير الحديث لكن سؤالى يعنى ايه القران انزل على سبعة يعنى هناك  سبعه اوجهه للقران ؟؟؟؟؟ يعنى محمد كان يقرأ القران بسبع طرق ؟؟؟؟؟ يعنى  ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يعنى محمد نطق نفس الايه بسبع طرق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يعنى ايه ؟؟؟؟ يعنى  ايه اله ينزل كتاب على سبع حروف ؟؟؟؟؟؟ حد فاهم حاجة .... يتبع*

* 

*

*John Khalid **يقول  استاذ احمد " أولاً كون القرآن نزل من البداية على حرف واحد فليس محل  إجماع حتى تذكره وكأنه أمر منهي، هذه هي النقطة الأولى التي طرحتها أنت  وأجبت عليك الآن فيها.
ثانياً  الحرف يكسب صفة التنزيل بمجرد نزوله، سواء نزل في مكة أو نزل في المدينة،  أم تظن أن ما نزل في المدينة أقل درجة مما نزل في مكة؟! عجيب!!  ..............." اقرا الحديث نفسه " ان الله يامرك ان تقرا امتك القران  على حرف " دا امر من الله لمحمد ان يقرا العرب القران على حرف ولم تكن  مبادرة من الله فى حين ان روايات اخرى قالت ان المبادرة كانت من ميكائلي  قاعدين جنب النبى واحد يقول حرف والتانى يقوله استزده استزده استزده استزده  ورسول الاسلام واخد شكل المتفرج ..... ألا تستحى من نفسك ومن تراثك  المتضارب الذى وصل الى حد الاسطورة  ...... وتضارب الروايات ما بين اقرؤوا  وانزل ومن الذى بادر ومتى كانت هذة الرخصة وكيفية الرخصة هل جبريل كان ياتى  لمحمد بالاية الواحدة منزلة على سبعة احرف ؟؟؟ ام بعدما انزلها واقراها  للناس يختلفون فيقرهم على اختلافاتهم وسميت اختلافات الرواة " احرف سبعة "  ... زى ما قال عبد الصبور شاهين ليس فى مقدورنا ان نعرف ........ منعرفش  يعنى ايه انزل القران على سبعة احرف هل كان اقراءا منه ام اقرار على  اختلافاتهم ؟؟؟؟؟ .... النقطة الاخيرة يقول الاستاذ احمد " الآن ترفض حديث  أنزل القرآن على سبعة، وترفض حديث هشام بن حكيم الذي فيه التصريح بكون  الأحرف السبعة وحي من الله عز وجل!!
لهذا  أنا قلت هذه الأدلة صارمة وقاطعة وفاصلة تنهي المسألة تماماً، وأنتم لا  تستطيعون الرد عليها إلا بإنكارها بغير دليل كما فعلتَ أنت الآن! "  ......... كونك تتلفظ بكلمة مثل " انتم لا تستطيعون الرد " فهذا يدل على  خلل ما عندك لان المكلف بالرد هو انت مش انا هذة الادلة الصارمة القاطعة هى  عبارة عن حديث اتى ب15 رواية متضاربة مفيش فيهم رواية تشبه التانية وكلها  مش فاهمين منها حاجة ... ابن العربى نفسه اقر بتضارب الروايات وان لا يوجد  خبر ثابت عن معناها قال " ولم يات فى معنى هذا السبع نص او اثر واختلف  الناس فى تعيينها " .............. تخيل يا عزيزى المسلم ان قرانك الذى  انزل على سبعة او اقرؤه على سبعة منعرفش يعنى ايه انزل على سبعة احرف ولا  نعرف يعنى ايه اقرؤه على سبعة فنحن نملك روايات متضاربة لا تحمل اى معنى  لتحديد هوية النص وياتى استاذ احمد وبكل سذاجة يقول " هذة الادلة صارمة  وقاطعة وفاصلة " اليس مناع القطان قال فى كتابه عن الاحرف السبعة " ان  الاحاديث الواردة فى نزول القران على سبعة احرف مع كثرتها وتعدد روايتها  جائت مجملة لا تكشف عن حقيقة المراد بهذة الاحرف ولم يات نص صريح يبينها  فكان الاجتهاد فى تحديدها مدعاة للاختلاف " الم يقل بذلك علماء القران بان  حديث الاحرف بروايته المختلفة معرفناش منها حاجة مفيدة ولجانا للاجتهاد  لمعرفة حقيقة المراد بها وياتى بولك سذاجة بزر كيبورد يقول " ادلة صارمة  وقاطعة " وعلى رائ المثل الكلام مش عليه جمارك ......... السؤال الاخير  هحطه فى صورة من كتاب تاريخ القران*

* 

*

*أحمد سبيع **لو سمحتم ممنوع التعليق لغير طرفي المناظرة.*

*
*

*John Khalid **ما  مصير نصوص القران قبل التصريح بهذة الرخصة وهى منزلة على حرف واحد هل اعاد  جبريل صياغتها مرة اخرى وانزلها مرة اخرى على سبعة احرف بدلا من حرف ام  اصبحت مولكة للقراء ويقرهم على اختلافاتهم بعدما اصبح لكل نص قراءات مختلفة  يتداولها القراء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ جوبونا يا ارباب العقل يعنى ايه كتاب منزل على  سبعة احرف ؟؟؟*
*


*

*أحمد سبيع **على  فكرة انا قلت الكلام يكون في تعليق واحد فقط، لأن مش معقول كل لما اجي  اكتب رد الاقيك حطيت تعليق جديد فأحذف كل اللي بكتبه واعلق من الاول عشان  تعليقي يكون شامل لكل تعليقاتك!!
رجاء الالتزام!*

*John Khalid **انتهى ردى عند اخر صورة ابتدى رد على ما كتبته فى مشاركتك الجديدة انا خلصت*

*
*

*أحمد سبيع **الرد:
تقول:
"احمد سبيع مقراش حاجة فى حياته بيتكلم ودى ودا الفرق بينى وبينك انا بتكلم باسلوب نقدى وبقدم دليلى وانت عايز تبرر مصايب"
دعك من شخصي، هل تتصور أنك لما تقول أحمد سبيع مقراش حاجة في حياته، سيصبح كلامك صحيحاً، أنت تقول ما تشاء، والحكم للمستمع.
أنت  لم تقدم دليل ترفض به الأحاديث أو ترفض صحة كلام النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، فقط زعمت أننا اخترعنا هذه الأحاديث للهرب من اختلافات القراء، أين  الدليل؟! لا دليل!

من أين علمت أنه كان هناك اختلافات بين القراء؟ من الأحاديث الصحيحة.
لماذا  ترفض الأحاديث التي تقول أن القرآن أنزل على سبعة احرف مع كونها أحاديث  صحيحة في البخاري ومسلم؟! بسبب الهوى، فأنت لست طالب حق، إنما طالب هوى،  ولهذا ترفض ما جاء في الصحيحين بدون دليل، وأضع مليون خط تحت بدون دليل،  وتقبل سواها لأنه يعجبك فحسب!

ثم تقول:
"وسؤالنا  ليك وما هو حال القران الذى انزل قبل هذة الرخصة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل انزل على  سبعة احرف ايضا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما مصير النصوص القرانية التى الفها رسول الاسلام  فى العهد المكى وبدايات المدنى من هذة الرخصة ؟؟؟"

قلنا  لك ليس هذا محل إجماع من الباحثين والعلماء، ولو تنزلت معك كما تنزلت من  قبل وقلت لك كان القرآن في بداية نزوله على حرف، ثم صار على 7 أحرف بعد  ذلك، فهذا لا يطعن في نص القرآن أي مطعن، فما نزل في مكة قرآن، وما نزل في  المدينة قرآن، كل من عند ربنا، وقد كان جبريل يدارس النبي القرآن.

تقول:
"ثانيا  السؤال المنطقى اللى هرب منه كافة علماء المسلمين يعنى ايه القران انزل  على سبعة احرف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ دا بعيد عن مفهوم الحرف اللى لسه هنتكلم عنه وكمية  التضارب اللى لاحق تفسير الحديث لكن سؤالى يعنى ايه القران انزل على سبعة  يعنى هناك سبعه اوجهه للقران ؟؟؟؟؟ يعنى محمد كان يقرأ القران بسبع طرق  ؟؟؟؟؟ يعنى ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يعنى محمد نطق نفس الايه بسبع طرق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يعنى ايه  ؟؟؟؟ يعنى ايه اله ينزل كتاب على سبع حروف ؟؟؟؟؟؟"
الإجابة  عن سؤالك المخيف المرعب موجودة في نفس تعليقك، سبعة أحرف أي سبعة أوجه،  وأنت تتعجب كيف كان يقرأ النبي القرآن بـ 7 طرق، ولم تبد لنا سبب تعجبك،  وما الاعتراض، القرآن هو نص يتعبد به، لذلك كان من الطبيعي أن يكون النبي  قد قرأه مرات ومرات سواء في الصلاة أو في غيرها.
في  رمضان نقرأ القرآن كله كاملاً في صلاة القيام، وورد أن بعض الصحابة كان  يقرأ القرآن في ليلة أو ثلاث، فما بالك بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟!*

*أحمد سبيع **تقول في تعليقك التالي:
"اقرا  الحديث نفسه " ان الله يامرك ان تقرا امتك القران على حرف " دا امر من  الله لمحمد ان يقرا العرب القران على حرف ولم تكن مبادرة من الله فى حين ان  روايات اخرى قالت ان المبادرة كانت من ميكائلي قاعدين جنب النبى واحد يقول  حرف والتانى يقوله استزده استزده استزده استزده ورسول الاسلام واخد شكل  المتفرج"
صدقني  كلامك هذا مضحك، لأنك تتصور أن ثمة فرق بين أن ينزل الله القرآن على سبعة  أحرف مباشرة وبين أن يطلب النبي ذلك، النتيجة في النهاية أنه أنزل من الله  عز وجل، وفي ذلك إظهار نعمة الله ورحمته للأمة، كما حدث في قصة فرض الصلاة،  فقد كانت 50 ثم طلب النبي التخفيف فصارت 5 في العدد، 50 في الأجر، هل نرفض  الصلاة لأن عددها كان بناء على طلب من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ما هذا  العبث؟!

تقول:
"ألا  تستحى من نفسك ومن تراثك المتضارب الذى وصل الى حد الاسطورة ...... وتضارب  الروايات ما بين اقرؤوا وانزل ومن الذى بادر ومتى كانت هذة الرخصة وكيفية  الرخصة هل جبريل كان ياتى لمحمد بالاية الواحدة منزلة على سبعة احرف ؟؟؟ ام  بعدما انزلها واقراها للناس يختلفون فيقرهم على اختلافاتهم وسميت اختلافات  الرواة " احرف سبعة"
أين التضارب يا ذكي؟!
اقرأوا وأنزل ليس بينهما أدنى تضارب، فالله عز وجل أنزل القرآن على سبعة أحرف وقال النبي اقرأوا بأي واحد منها.
هذه النقطة لا تستحق الرد، فقط أريد أن أُضحك الناس على عقلك.

تقول بعد ذلك:
"تخيل  يا عزيزى المسلم ان قرانك الذى انزل على سبعة او اقرؤه على سبعة منعرفش  يعنى ايه انزل على سبعة احرف ولا نعرف يعنى ايه اقرؤه على سبعة فنحن نملك  روايات متضاربة لا تحمل اى معنى لتحديد هوية النص وياتى استاذ احمد وبكل  سذاجة يقول " هذة الادلة صارمة وقاطعة وفاصلة " اليس مناع القطان قال فى  كتابه عن الاحرف السبعة " ان الاحاديث الواردة فى نزول القران على سبعة  احرف مع كثرتها وتعدد روايتها جائت مجملة لا تكشف عن حقيقة المراد بهذة  الاحرف ولم يات نص صريح يبينها فكان الاجتهاد فى تحديدها مدعاة للاختلاف "
لا،  يا عزيزي النصراني، نحن نعرف معنى الاحرف السبعة، وكتبت المعنى في  المنشور، كونك لم تقرأ المنشور الذي تناقشني حوله، فهذه مشكلتك وليس  مشكلتنا نحن، وهذا يدل على إنك تريد النقاش من أجل النقاش فحسب.

ليس لدينا روايات متضاربة، التضارب في عقلك أنت، وكونك تزعم ذلك، بدون دليل، سيكون كلامك بلا قيمة كالعادة.

ولو أردت الحديث عن تضارب حقيقي، فأنا أدعوك بشدة لحوار بعد هذا الحوار مباشرة عن صحة العهد القديم

أما  قول مناع القطان فهذا كلام لصالحنا يا ذكي عصرك، لأن سبب الاختلاف في فهم  معنى سبعة أحرف هو فهم شراح الحديث واختلافهم، وليس كلام النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم.
اختلف العلماء في معنى الأحرف السبعة، وهل تظن أن علماء الإسلام لا يختلفون؟!!
وذكرت في المنشور نفسه معنى الأحرف السبعة على الرأي الراجح والصحيح، لكنك لا تقرأ، فقط تريد الجدال لأجل الجدال.
وهذا الرأي الراجح أتى من تتبع هذه الأحرف فعرفنا أن هناك 7 أنواع من الاختلافات ذكرتها في المنشور، ارجع إليه فاقرأه مرة ثانية.

إلى الآن لا يوجد لديك اعتراض حقيقي، لكن سنترك الحكم للقارئ.*
*

*
*John Khalid **استاذ  احمد قبل ما ارد على تفاههه كلامك او بمعنى اصح افكرك بعجزك فى الرد على  كلمة واحدة وما عليك سوى ترديد كلام انشا .... اذكر اسم مرجع واحد استخدمته  من اول الحوار ؟؟؟ اسم مرجع واحد*

*أحمد سبيع **كلامي واضح أعلاه، تفضل رد لو عندك رد 
ما يحتاج لمرجع هو كلامك، لأنك تورد أنصاف حقائق.
لكن كلامي كلام مفهوم واعتمادي الأساسي على ما جاء في البخاري ومسلم، أنا فقط أذكر حقائق بسيطة وأرد على كلامك.
ما هو الكلام الذي تريد مرجعاً عليه تحديداً من كلامي حتى لا يكون لك حجة أمام الناس إلا ونهدمها؟!*

*
*

*John Khalid **طيب  يا حبيبى طالما انت عقلك صغير ومبتعرفش تتكلم باسلوب نقدى وسبق وقولت  لمتابعى هذا الكلام سانزل بمستوايا لعقلك المحدود واسالك ..... هل اتى  ميكائيل وجلس جنب رسول الاسلام ومعه جبريل وفضل يقول " استزده " لغاية ما  وصلوا لسبعة احرف ام اتى جبريل لرسول الاسلام امره ان يقرا القران على حرف  وقال محمد امتى لا تطيق وفضلوا يفاصلوا لغاية ما وصلوا لسبعة .... انى  مسرحية من دول اللى حصلت ؟؟؟؟..... واضح انك فى الزحمة بتحاول تفلفص وعلشان  اقفل عليك الفلفصة هصغر اسئلتى لسؤال سؤال علشان يا تجاوب يا تقعد تقول  كلام انشا زى حالاتك ..... حاول تجاوب ولو مرة فى حياتك .... لامرجعية انا  واثق انك مش هتقدمها لانك مقرتش اصلا*

* 

*

*John Khalid **الروايتين  " تاني جِبرئيلُ و ميكائيلُ ، فجلسَ جبرئيلُ عن يَمِينِي ، و جلسَ  مِيكَائِيلُ عن يَسارِي ، فقال : اقرأَ على حرفٍ ، فقال ميكائيلُ :  اسْتَزِدْهُ ، فقال : اقْرَأِ القرآنَ على حَرْفَيْنِ ، [ قال :  اسْتَزِدْهُ ] حتى بَلَغَ سبعَةَ أَحْرُفٍ ، [ قال : ] و كُلٌّ شَافٍ كَافٍ
الراوي: أبي بن كعب المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الصحيحة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 843
خلاصة  حكم المحدث: إسناده صحيح على شرط الشيخين  "  .........................................  أنَّ النبيَّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه  وسلَّمَ كان عند أضاةِ بني غِفارٍ . قال فأتاه جبريلُ عليه السلامُ . فقال  : إنَّ اللهَ يأمرك أن تُقرِأَ أُمَّتَك القرآنَ على حرفٍ . فقال " أسأل  اللهَ معافاتَه ومغفرتَه . وإنَّ أُمَّتي لا تُطيقُ ذلك " . ثم أتاه  الثانيةَ . فقال : إنَّ اللهَ يأمرك أن تُقرأ أمَّتَك القرآنَ على حرفَين .  فقال " أسأل اللهَ معافاتِه ومغفرتَه . وإنَّ أُمَّتي لا تطيق ذلك " . ثم  جاءه الثالثةَ فقال : إنَّ اللهَ يأمرك أن تُقرأ أمَّتَك القرآنَ على  ثلاثةِ أحرفٍ . فقال " أسأل اللهَ معافاتَه ومغفرتَه . وإنَّ أمَّتي لا  تُطيق ذلك " . ثم جاءه الرابعةَ فقال : إنَّ اللهَ يأمرُك أن تُقرئ أمَّتَك  القرآنَ على سبعةِ أحرفٍ . فأيُّما حرفٍ قرءوا عليه ، فقد أصابوا .
الراوي: أبي بن كعب المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 821
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح*

*أحمد سبيع **ابتديت كده تشخصن الحوار، وده سببه معروف، ولن أذكره لأنه واضح جداً، والحمد لله.
هل عندك رد على كلامي في التعليقين الأخيرين؟!
واضح إن كل حجتك هي الفرق بين اقرأوا وأنزل والحمد لله رددنا عليها.
وهل كان في مكة أم في المدينة؟! ورددنا عليها.
الاختلاف في معنى الأحرف السبعة، ورددنا عليها.

هل هناك أي شيء لم أرد عليه حتى الآن؟!
أعلمت أنك لن تخرج من الحوار إلا خاسراً؟*

*John Khalid **انت  مردتش على حاجة انا اللى هعمله فيك انى هصغر المشاركات علشان متحاولش  تفلفص منى .... قولى انى مسرحية من اللى فوق اللى حصلوا ؟؟؟؟؟ نفس الاسئلة  هعديها عليك بس سؤال سؤال علشان متفلفص وسط الزحمة وتقول كلما تافه انشائى  .... انى مسرحية من الروايتين اللى فوق حصلوا*



* 

*

*أحمد سبيع ** يا رجل عيب عليك، إذا كنت لا تستطيع الرد على كلامي فلما اتيت لتناقشني؟!
دعك من شخصي وتفلفص والكلام الغريب ده.

وحتى أفضح جهلك أمام الناس فلا تعارض بين الروايتين، لأن الرواية الثانية مجملة والأولى مفصلة.*

*John Khalid **انا  عايزك نهدى بس ودعك من تفتضح جهلى والكلام العاطتشفى دا .... طيب يا  متابعى احمد رواية بتقول اتنين ملايكة قاعدين فى جلسة مع محمد واحد يقوله  اقرا على حرف والتانى يقوله زود لغاية ما وصلوا لسبعة والتانية جبريل يجى  يقوله بامرك تقراه على حرف قاله مينفعش راح طار وجايلى تانى يقوله خليهم  اتنين يقوله مينفعش راح طار وجايله تالت لغاية ما وصلوا لسبعة ...........  اجمال ايه وتفصيل ايه دا دى حكاية ورواية ودى حكاية ورواية تانية خالص انت  بتكدب على مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

* 

*

*أحمد سبيع **معذرة يا إخوة، ممنوع التعليقات، بعد قليل سيفتح الباب إن شاء الله للجميع، لكن لا تعطوه فرصة للهرب*


----------



## divine logos (26 مايو 2014)

*ي  مش حكاية مختلفة عن التانية، الفرق الوحيد بينهم إن رواية فصلت وذكرت وجود  ميكائيل والحوار اللي دار كله، ورواية أخرى تغفل ذكر ميكائيل ولا تذكر هذه  التفاصيل، الكتاب المقدس نفسه به هذه الأمور، لكن لن أتطرق له حالياً،  وأتحداك في مناظرة حول كتابك إن كنت تجرؤ.*

*
https://www.facebook.com/browse/likes?id=10154157206760494*





*أحمد سبيع **يا إخوة أي تعليق هحذفه، أنا نبهت كذا مرة، بالله عليكم لا تتعبوني، سأفتح باب التعليقات بعد قليل.*

* https://www.facebook.com/browse/likes?id=10154157207940494*





*John Khalid **النقل  مباشر وحى لمنتدى الكنيسة .... المهم احمد سبيع مش عارف يوفق بين  المسريحين فقال كلمة خايبة اصل دا اجمال ودا تفصيل بعد تفكير دقائق قدام  شاشة الكمبيوتر اقول ايه فى المصيبة السودا دى .... المهم نسيبنا من  التفاهات وصلنا ان ابو حميد اقر واعترف ان الاحرف السبعة تنزيل اذن واجب  قراءة القران بما هو منزل لان ما هو منزل هو وحى يوحى .... وهذا ما اردت ان  اورط فيه هذا المسكين ان يقر ويعترف بان الاحرف السبعة تنزيل من ربه وهذا  ما نصبو اليه فشكرا يا عزيزى على اثبات ذلك لاننا سنسخدمه فيما بعد*


*

*





*John Khalid **السؤال  الثانى هل يجوز قراءة القران بالمعنى ؟ زى ما وعدتك انا هعيد عليك نفس  الاسئلة اللى هربت منها بس سؤال سؤال علشان متعرفش تفلفص منها*

* 

*





*أحمد سبيع **صدقني  أنت مسكين، ولا تصلح إلا في السب والشخصنة، لا تملك القدرة على أن تمسك  لسانك وتحاور بأدب، وتركز في الموضوع، لأن نهايتك سودا كالعادة.
هل ستكمل الحوار بأسلوب محترم أم نتوقف عند حد الحد وأظن أن الجميع قد ضحك عليك بما فيه الكفاية.*


*https://www.facebook.com/AhmedSpea/...154157214985494&offset=200&total_comments=279https://www.facebook.com/browse/likes?id=10154157214985494*





*John Khalid **انى  سب وشتيمة يا احمد متحولش تهرب وكمل للاخر وكن رجلا .... هل كلمة النقل حى  ومباشر لمنتدى الكنيسة سبة ام كلمة المسكين سبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ياريت انت واعضاء  صفحتك يتحلوا بالهدوء لان واضح ان الهيجان قد بدأ*

* 

*





*

*
*John Khalid **نرجع لسؤالنا الثانى هل يمكن قراءة القران بالمعنى ؟*

*
*





*أحمد سبيع **يا ابن الحلال، هل أنت طرحت سؤال القراءة بالمعنى من قبل وأنا لم أجب عنه؟!
تفضل انسخ لي هذا السؤال من كلامي أعلاه.*

* https://www.facebook.com/browse/likes?id=10154157218800494*





*أحمد سبيع **هل لديك أقوال أخرى عن الأحرف السبعة؟!*

* https://www.facebook.com/browse/likes?id=10154157226910494*





*John Khalid **احنا  لسه مبتدناش يا ابنى ولا اتكلمت عن الاحرف السبعة احنا لسه بنقول يا هادى  الاهم من دا كله هو علاقة الاحرف بمصاحف الصحابة كما دلست وقولت ان قراءات  الصحابة ترجع الى رخصة الاحرف وانا هنا علشان اثبت تدليسك فيها .... زى ما  تقول بنسخن لسه*

* 

*





*أحمد سبيع **يا  إخوة الخير، أنا مدرك جداً لفرحتكم وسعادتكم بعد سحق النصراني، وأعلم أنكم  جميعاً تريد المشاركة في هذه الوليمة السهلة، لكن لا داعي للتعليقات الآن،  فبعد قليل يُفتح باب التعليقات للجميع.*


*https://www.facebook.com/AhmedSpea/...154157232045494&offset=200&total_comments=279https://www.facebook.com/browse/likes?id=10154157232045494*





*أحمد سبيع **أنت تريد أن تتحاور في خمسين نقطة، عزيزي هنا لن أعطيك مجالاً للتشتيت والقفز من نقطة لأخرى.
هل عندك جديد في نقطة الأحرف السبعة أم لا؟ 
لا تطرح نقاط مختلفة عن الأحرف السبعة، لأن الحوار عنها فقط.*

* https://www.facebook.com/browse/likes?id=10154157235030494*





*John Khalid **كونك  بتصبر نفسك فهذا يوصل لى مدى الهيجان الذى اصابك دا بالنسبالى كفيل بتوصيل  نفسيتك الان بما انى دارس السايكترك وبعرف نفسية المحاور*

* 

*





*أحمد سبيع **لا انا هادئ جداً صدقني، أنا عايزك تاخد راحتك في الكلام فعشان كده بطلب من الناس محدش يعلق *

* https://www.facebook.com/browse/likes?id=10154157236215494*





*John Khalid **وفين انا سبتها ؟ هل هذة الرخصة ادت بالمسلمين لقراءة القران بالمعنى شريطة ان لا تغير القراءة المعنى*

* 

*





*أحمد سبيع **أفهم من كلامك أنك لا تملك رداً على كلامي الأخير وتريد القفز لنقطة أخرى؟! حسناً، القراء أذكياء ويعرفون كل شيء أمامهم.
ما مفهومك للقراءة بالمعنى حتى أجيبك؟
هيا تفضل.*

* https://www.facebook.com/browse/likes?id=10154157246160494*





*John Khalid **هل هذة الرخصة ادت بالمسلمين لقراءة القران بالمعنى شريطة ان لا تغير القراءة المعنى*

* 

*





*John Khalid **هل  هذة الرخصة ادت بالمسلمين لقراءة القران بالمعنى شريطة ان لا تغير القراءة  المعنى .... جاوب يا عزيزى هل رخصة الاحرف السبعة ادت لقراءة القران  بالمعنى دون التقيد باللفظ ..... مانت مكنتش عايز تجاوب على سؤالى الاول  وقاعد تهلل انت واصحابك لما قولتلك هل الاحرف تنزيل ام اقرار على  اختلافاتهم ..... نعيد نفس السؤال باسلوب تانى ونجيب رواية صحيحة بتقول ان  الرخصة اعطت لهم الحرية فى اختيار الالفاظ*






*الرد ذكره ابن تيمية من قديم الزمان لكنك لا تقرأ مع الأسف.
يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في مجموع الفتاوى:
"وقد  يكون معنى أحدهما ليس هو معنى الآخر ; لكن كلا المعنيين حق وهذا اختلاف  تنوع وتغاير لا اختلاف تضاد وتناقض وهذا كما جاء في الحديث المرفوع عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا حديث : { أنزل القرآن على سبعة أحرف إن  قلت : غفورا رحيما أو قلت : عزيزا حكيما فالله كذلك ما لم تختم آية رحمة  بآية عذاب أو آية عذاب بآية رحمة }" 
فهذا الحديث أنت اقتطعت بدايته لأنها لا تعجبك.
هل أنت مدلس تريد أن تخدعنا وتقطع النصوص؟!
عيب عليك!*

* https://www.facebook.com/browse/likes?id=10154157298760494*





*John Khalid **اسم  الله عليك من الخضة يا حبيبى يا مسلمين سامعين الكلام تقول عزيز حكيم سميع  عليم مش مهم طالما مختمتش ايه عذاب برحمة او رحمة بعذاب ..... دا انت لقطة  .... يعنى المهم يكون متوافق مع المعنى وبس مش مهم اللفظ او كما فى رواية  اخرى "  إن هذا القرآنَ أُنزلَ على سبعةِ أحرف ، فاقرأوا ولا حرجَ ، ولكن  لا تختمُوا ذكرَ رحمةٍ بعذابٍ ، ولا ذكرَ عذابٍ برحمةٍ " ......... احنا مش  عايزين اكتر من كدا مش مهم اللفظ المهم المعنى يفضل متحافظ عليه*

* 

*





*

*
*John Khalid **تحب ندخل فى السؤال التالت*

* 

*





*John Khalid **اقرؤوا يا مسلمين مفيش حرج المهم المعنى متختمش ايه عذاب برحمة ولا رحمة بعذاب .... تحب ندخل فى السؤال التالت يا ابو حميد*

* 

*






* https://www.facebook.com/browse/likes?id=10154157321445494*





*أحمد سبيع **ما شاء الله عليك ذكي جداً.
الحديث أنا أعرفه من سنين طويلة، متخضتش يعني 
أنا معي إجازة في بعض روايات القرآن فأنت لم تأت بجديد بالنسبة لي.
أنا  أجبتك ومعنى كلامي أن القراءة تكون فقط بالأحرف، والحديث يقول في بدايته  أن القرآن أنزل على سبعة أحرف، فكل ما بعد المقدمة "أنزل القرآن على سبعة  أحرف" هو تابع لها، أي كل ما بعدها هو من الأحرف، والاختلافات موجودة وليس  بينها تناقض، يجوز التنويع بينها طالما أنها كلها من الوحي.
هل عندك رد غير التعجب؟!*

* https://www.facebook.com/browse/likes?id=10154157323280494*





*John Khalid **الحديث  قال اقروا ولا حرج طالما مختموش اية عذاب برحمة ولا رحمة بعذاب خلصنا ندخل  فى الشق الثالث وهسيبك لغاية الساعة 12 تفكر فيه .... ماذا لو يوجد قراءات  للصحابة بزيادة او نقصان مخالفة للحرف العثمانى تغير الحكم الفقهى  والتشريعى للنص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل تتدخل فى سياق مفهوم الاحرف السبعة ؟؟؟ظ*

*
*





*John Khalid **قدامك للساعة 12 تفكر فيه علشان اجيلك بليل بعد لما اخلص الشفت بتاعى اعلمك ما لا تعلم*

* 

*





*أحمد سبيع **اقرأوا ولا حرج في ضوء المقدمة التي تتحدث عن الأحرف السبعة، انت تريد أن تقطع الحديث يا عبقري زمانك.
الحديث يقول أنزل على سبعة أحرف، كونك تقطع النصوص فهذه مشكلتك.
كونك مدلساً فهذه مشكلتك أنت وليست مشكلتي أنا يا نصراني.*

* https://www.facebook.com/browse/likes?id=10154157336685494*





*أحمد سبيع **الآن انتهى الحوار حول الأحرف السبعة بيني وبين النصراني، وافتح لكم باب التعليقات على مصراعيه.*


----------



## divine logos (26 مايو 2014)

*يتبع بالتعليق منى شخصيا على هروبه وخلعه فى النهاية لما الدنيا زنقت عليه وطلع يجرى من تحت ايدى وكله بالمراجع 

#سوسن_السلفى ييخلع قبل ما يتزنق  
*


----------



## قناص (30 مايو 2014)

معلش يا أدمن سؤال:
هو ليه حساب الأستاذ جون محذوف من المنتدى ؟
وهل divine logos هو نفسه الأستاذ جون لأن اسلوبه متشابه جدا. 

وشكرا.


----------

